
Show HN: Card Camera – SDK for scanning credit cards into your mobile app - dulse
https://cardcamera.com/
======
the_common_man
Not sure if this is meant for Show HN. I think ShowHN requires a working
product and not a "coming soon" page.

~~~
dulse
Gotcha, didn't realize. We're several weeks away from fully working product
(tried to be transparent on the page about timing), but have figured out the
hardest part (generic OCR algo to read the numbers). Was hoping to get some
feedback on the direction / interest level in advance of full completion, but
this may not be the right forum.

~~~
the_common_man
FWIW, I think it's a great idea :) Just post here again when you have
something people can try out and give you feedback.

~~~
dulse
Thanks, and will do!

------
dulse
Hey HN, I loved the experience of card scan products, but found they don't
work well with more recent card designs. We're re-implementing the OCR
algorithms from the ground up to work on a much broader range of card types,
and also doing some checks to make sure the cards are real (which will help a
lot with fraud).

Would love to answer any questions and hear thoughts!

~~~
jerrysievert
> Would love to answer any questions and hear thoughts!

do you have anything to show? right now it looks like an advertisement - would
love to see an sdk, or link to the source, or something more than an email
capture page.

~~~
dulse
Gotcha.

Unfortunately what we have isn't really sharable yet, but we're planning to
update as soon as it is - but I get this isn't that helpful when you want to
play around with it. We figured out the hard part (OCR algo is pulling the
card info) and were hoping to get some feedback on the direction / interest
level / use case before completing all the rest of it which will take us
several more weeks. We'll journey on.

------
dogma1138
Don't know i found that if there is no apple pay/paypal checkout I'm not going
to complete the purchase anyhow unless it's a life or death matter.

IOS already has OCR capabilities for CC which works fairly well I wonder if
Apple will extend it to Safari in general.

~~~
dulse
Thanks for the feedback!

Our goal for the experience is the Apple Pay OCR experience, but it's
embeddable directly in apps (so users don't have to already have it set up, if
they prefer to use cards, or navigate to apple pay and come back). I agree
this would be for the users not using Apple Pay.

Long term, I agree the trend is moving toward apple pay and digitized
payments, but I found lots of people still like / prefer credit cards (so
trend is that direction, but slope isn't super high and it'll take a while).
I'm also excited about the fraud benefit of this kind of solution for bigger
orgs that deal with fraud.

~~~
dogma1138
Make sure you test it against cards that have both valid from and valid till
dates on them for some reason this still fucks the Apple Pay OCR and it’s
quite common on EU at least on UK cards.

So if there are two dates assume that the more senior one is the expiry date.

~~~
dulse
Great advice, thank you! We'll make sure the date stuff works.

For EU cards, one experience I'm excited about supporting is the "tap to add"
flow which may be even easier than OCR. Unfortunately only Android supports it
for now, but love that experience when it's possible.

~~~
dogma1138
You’re google wallet is integrated with Chrome and Chrome stores CC info also
separately so yeah on Android it’s a different story for users with Google
play devices and those who wants to store their details in chrome/google pay
at least.

